# BMW Sales Still Down from 2008 - November 2009 Sales Figures



## Marwan (Oct 12, 2006)

*It's not rocket science; just bring down the price!*

The same diesel powered X5s that no one wanted just a few months ago are now flying off the lines at Spartanburg. The reason is simple; BMW just dropped the price! The smartest decision BMW made lately was the institution of the $4,500 eco credit on their diesel vehicles. I cannot imagine that BMW is losing money on these cars because of the eco credit, so, if it's feasible and profitable for the diesels, why not ALL OTHER BMW VEHICLES?

Listen up BMW: you make great cars but they are OVER-PRICED. That's at least partly why you were hit so hard by the economic downturn. Apply a credit to all your cars and you would soon need to build 2 more plants in Spartanburg, and many more in Germany and around the world. Really, it's not rocket science!


----------



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

Agreed ^


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Marwan said:


> The same diesel powered X5s that no one wanted just a few months ago are now flying off the lines at Spartanburg. The reason is simple; BMW just dropped the price! The smartest decision BMW made lately was the institution of the $4,500 eco credit on their diesel vehicles. I cannot imagine that BMW is losing money on these cars because of the eco credit, so, if it's feasible and profitable for the diesels, why not ALL OTHER BMW VEHICLES?
> 
> Listen up BMW: you make great cars but they are OVER-PRICED. That's at least partly why you were hit so hard by the economic downturn. Apply a credit to all your cars and you would soon need to build 2 more plants in Spartanburg, and many more in Germany and around the world. Really, it's not rocket science!


Except the 1 series and 3 series have seen sales go down, and they're the two least expensive lines BMW sells (excluding Mini).

What's even more troubling is the numbers on the Z4 and the 7 series - both new models, and both performing worse, much worse than the outgoing models, and that's with incentives.

My feeling is BMW enjoyed inflated sales figures in the past by leasing anything they could find - crap, they'd have leased out the dealerships' pencil holders - for next to nothing in the hopes their prognostications of "high residual value" would actually come true :tsk:

What we may be seeing is a "correction" of sorts - more realistic numbers, the kinds of numbers you might expect from a low volume luxury brand. With that in mind, the numbers aren't so bad.

Ed


----------

